# Platy turning white?



## Lissa_678 (Mar 1, 2010)

I have a male platy (not sure which strand...he's orange on his front half and black speckled on his back half with black tail and fins) but recently I've noticed some of the scales on his sides, as well as the tips of his fins have started to change to a white colour, almost as if the pigment was gone...is this normal? He seems to be eating just fine but seems to have lost interest in the females as well...


----------

